# A joke for the oldsters



## eman (Oct 17, 2010)

From a local singles ad.A Lonely Widow!!!!Husband WantedMust be in my age Group (70,s)Must not Beat MeMust not run around on meAnd Must Still Be Good In BedAll Applicants Apply In PersonOn the 2 Day She heard the Doorbell , She opened the Door to see a Grayhaired Gentleman Sitting in a Wheel ChairHe Had No Arm's or Leg'sYour not Really asking me to Consider you are ,, YOUJust look at you, No leg's The Gentleman Smiled "Therefore I cannot Run around on YouYou Have No Arm,s Either She Snorted!AgainThe Gentleman Smiled " Therefore I can Never beat You!!!She Raised An Eyebrow and Asked Intenty are you still Good In BedThe Old man leaned Back and Beamed a Big Smile and Said I Rang The Door Bell Didn't I!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

Darn!

The title sucked me right in, but I heard it before.

It's still a goodie though!

Thanks Eman,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 17, 2010)

Hehehehe. My kinda man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hehehehe. My kinda man!




The boy toy you were looking for?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL Bear!!! I'll take whatever I can get!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> The boy toy you were looking for?


Sounds like a no strings attached and he doesn't even have to leave the chair


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## meateater (Oct 17, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> LOL Bear!!! I'll take whatever I can get!


Now our Squirrel is a Cougar!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2010)

Squirrel from "Down Under"?


----------



## meateater (Oct 18, 2010)

I thunk we skurred her off!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

meateater said:


> I thunk we skurred her off!




No Way,

I looked up "Spunky" in the dictionary. Her picture was there.

She'll be back when you least expect her.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Get ready to duck!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

Love those! You two crack me up! I wish I was a dawgone Cougar! And a Squirrel "Down Under" sounds a bit missionaryish to me!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

I thunk I skurred 'em! LOL!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

Bring it "Bushy Tail" :


----------

